# cervelo geometry 2



## gian70 (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone knows the lenght of seat tube for 56 size of R3?
It's incredible that Cervelo don't inform about this measure.
Thank in advance


----------



## sklingus (Nov 6, 2005)

I pick up my 56cm Soloist carbon today. The R3 and Soloist carbon have the same geometry. I will measure and post later.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

gian70 said:


> Anyone knows the lenght of seat tube for 56 size of R3?
> It's incredible that Cervelo don't inform about this measure.
> Thank in advance


Let's see, stack = 56 cm, seat tube angle = 73, seat tube length = 56/sin(73) = 58.56 cm. I'd say it's right there in their geometry chart.


----------



## gian70 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cervelo replied to my question: in effect the top tube is measured virtully in horizzontal.
Thanks to this Factory and to all you for your suggestions.
Ciao


----------



## gian70 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry, in this thread I asked about seat tube.
In any case, the leght of top tube is ok, I'm waiting for the measure of Sklingus abot the seat tube.
Are you sure that seat tube of soloist is the same of R3?
I saw the Giro and R3 of Basso is less sloping that Soloist of the others CSC racers.
ciao


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

*56 R3*

From center of spindle (TV Rouleur crank) to top of the seat collar my 56cm R3 is 53.5 cm. Without the crank in place it's probably 53 on the nose . . .


----------

